# New Design



## AdQuadratum (Apr 27, 2013)

I Like /G\raphic design ! What do my brothers think ?


----------



## AdQuadratum (Apr 27, 2013)

Feel free to use the Light I made the Designs for my Worthy bros.


----------



## AdQuadratum (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## AdQuadratum (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## phamason (Apr 28, 2013)

Very nice work brother,where do u hail from??

Prince Hall or not At All


----------



## Bro. Pratt (Jun 29, 2013)

Very nice brother. .


----------



## PHAm357 (Jun 29, 2013)

Now that's official ish right there bro.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 2, 2013)

Great stuff!!! Thanks for sharing! Featuring your work on our Facebook page.


----------



## BigDre357 (Jul 17, 2013)

It is good to see a brother with talent share it with others so they too can enjoy it thank you Brother

SMIB /G\


----------



## jamestprice (Jul 17, 2013)

I can't see the pictures. 
I just updated the app and still can't see them

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## GeeDunk (Aug 21, 2013)

My Brother how can I get some of your nice work? Bro. Duncan


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## GeeDunk (Aug 21, 2013)

How can I update my profile?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## MightyMouse (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful work bruh


ST Kendall Lodge #109
Kabul, Afghanistan 

OES: Ray of Hope #44
Kabul, Afghanistan


----------



## Gomabxi (Sep 4, 2013)

Great designs Brother


Freemason Connect HD


----------

